# Meadow hay?



## morbox (20 March 2015)

Hi 

I've recently returned from France and now in the lovely area of Sidmouth so hello to anyone local!

I now keep my 3 barefoot horses in Sidbury on a track system and had some hay delivered that I was assured was traditional meadow hay. Having had to cope with Normandy and all the fertilised grass and hay I do't need convincing that rye grasses have had a negative effect on my horses. So when my trimmer came out today and gave me a lesson in identifying grass species I found that my "meadow" hay had a high proportion of rye. 

I'm realistic that I'm unlikely to find a rye free mix but as low as possible would be good.

So I would be very grateful if any local people have any ideas/sources you'd be happy to share?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 March 2015)

Just to clarify, rye [a grain crop] is not the same as ryegrass [a grass], it is not difficult to identify grass species, what you want is traditional meadow hay or timothy /meadow fescue mix hay. There is nothing in ryegrass hay that is thought to be "poisonous", but a ryegrass is the grass which is sweet an succulent, it is higher in sugars and lower in fibre than other grass species. It responds well to fertiliser and is the usual species used when a field is sown after ploughing, so most fields once used for milk or beef will be rygrass.
The time of cutting is very relevant, before 22nd June it will be actively growing and higher in sugars, so a later cut crop will be better for horses.
In order to remove the sugars [which are bad for horses] you can soak for a few hours. Also feed only hard feeds which are low in sugars, and never feed molasses.
I suspect your hay merchant sold you what  he had to sell, so try to find someone who can offer a choice of hays!
If you don't want fertilised grass you can ask for organic hay, you might find this if you can find a local organic farm.
If horses are all barefoot you might try a mineral from progressive earth or forageplus.


----------

